# I bought a stolen chainsaw!



## pdqdl (Jun 16, 2011)

I had a fellow come to my shop yesterday, bearing a Stihl MS-460 Magnum with a 36 inch bar. The saw appeared to be pristine, practically new! I asked him what he wanted for the saw, and he said $450. It seemed like a pretty good deal to me, so I agreed to return with $450 cash after I went to the bank.

_Here is where it gets good:_

I was not born yesterday, and I know when somebody is probably toting a stolen saw. As soon as I left, I called the Stihl dealer that sold the saw. His sticker was still on it, and I knew him personally. I asked him about the value of the saw, described it carefully, and then asked if he knew anybody that was missing it. 

SURE ENOUGH! He believed that it had been stolen from Xxxxx Tree Service, and I asked him if there had been a police report made. He said there was, and that the thieves had already been rejected by a pawn shop. We agreed that he would call the police department that had taken the report, and I would stall the crooks on my lot until the cops drove onto the fenced lot and trapped them. It would have been a cool entrapment, and I had an easy 1/2 hour I could hold them waiting for the money.

A short while later, he called me back indicating that the police would not come, the detective with the report would not check on it until next week, and he did not have the serial number of the missing chainsaw. He had no advice as to what I should do with the thieves on my lot. Without the right serial number from the police report, we don't even know if the saw is really hot.

_NOW I have quite a tricky situation_. I have a saw of no small value which I would like to possess, but not at the expense of of my conscience. Furthermore, I would love to have the police arrest the miscreants that took someone's saw, but I have already failed to get that accomplished. If I purchase the saw, and it turns out to be a stolen saw, I will lose every penny I spent on it when the police repossess it. If I fail to purchase the saw, the rightful owner will never get it back; 'cause you know the next guy will just buy the saw at a great price, and never report to the police any serial numbers.

So... I went back to the thieves, told them that it was a stolen saw, and I renegotiated a new price of $250.00. Then I went to the bank and paid them off. When I went to the bank this time (not intending to stall anymore), I took the main thief with me, and left the other guy there with the car. When I returned, he was waiting outside the fence, presumably ready to run if the police showed up. I paid them off, and they left, after borrowing a gas can! It turns out that they ran out of gas in my parking lot, facing downhill, waiting for the money. 

Since then, I have notified the local police department "pawnshop unit" that I am in possession of a chainsaw with serial #xxxxxxxx, and that I would encourage them to check police reports to see if it is stolen. I spoke to the detective at length, and there is no way for me to routinely check serial numbers prior to purchase for any used equipment.

I guess that I have done all that I could be expected to do under the circumstances. If I am real lucky, it will not come back identified as a stolen saw, and I will have made a great buy. If I am a little bit lucky, the rightful owner will reimburse me the 250 bucks when they get their saw back. If I am mostly unlucky, the rightful owner will recover their saw, and sneer at me as they walk out the door laughing about how it serves me right to buy a "hot" saw. If I am completely unlucky, the police will impound it indefinitely, and the rightful owner will never see it again, either.

Your comments are welcome, even if they express an adverse opinion of me.


----------



## Rftreeman (Jun 16, 2011)

or if you are really unlucky you will lose the money, saw and be arrested for receiving stolen goods.....now that would really suck wouldn't it..........


----------



## thepheniox (Jun 16, 2011)

I believe what they call this post is evidence. Not sure it's a good idea to buy stolen goods then post about it.


----------



## flushcut (Jun 16, 2011)

Sticky indeed. You tried to get the police involved and got nothing but with your calls you have a record of doing the right thing. By taking the guy in the bank there is now a picture of the douche. So if in fact the saw is hot there is a face to put with the crime.


----------



## pdqdl (Jun 16, 2011)

No, guys, there is no way for me to get in trouble. I am not worried about that. I had a nice chat with the detective, and I discussed all the previous guys in that department that I have worked with since 1994. He was impressed with my detailed records.

I FAXED proof of my efforts to not receive stolen goods to the police dept that would be the responsible for any criminal charges. Any criminal prosecution involves proof of "intent". I have absolute proof of "NO intent whatsoever", since I checked with the police to make sure that any stolen property would be recovered. _It is the same process that every pawn shop is required to follow._ He remarked that I was taking the same risk as the pawn shops, and did not suggest that I had done anything wrong. He did think I paid more than a pawn shop would have.

I am rather comfortable working with the KCPD. In fact, we do all their tree trimming, so we are pretty well known. I even do the tree trimming at the building the DOT squad works out of, and I hate those guys. We only show up there when they aren't working.


----------



## pdqdl (Jun 16, 2011)

flushcut said:


> Sticky indeed. You tried to get the police involved and got nothing but with your calls you have a record of doing the right thing. By taking the guy in the bank there is now a picture of the douche. So if in fact the saw is hot there is a face to put with the crime.


 
I have his name, I have photos of his car and license plates, and I have video of _everything_ that happened. I got 7 video cameras running 24-7 on my property.

I also have the testimony of a business associate that I have known for over 20 years, as well as two employees.


----------



## mr. holden wood (Jun 16, 2011)

pdqdl said:


> No, guys, there is no way for me to get in trouble. I am not worried about that. I had a nice chat with the detective, and I discussed all the previous guys in that department that I have worked with since 1994. He was impressed with my detailed records.
> 
> I FAXED proof of my efforts to not receive stolen goods to the police dept that would be the responsible for any criminal charges. Any criminal prosecution involves proof of "intent". I have absolute proof of "NO intent whatsoever", since I checked with the police to make sure that any stolen property would be recovered. _It is the same process that every pawn shop is required to follow._ He remarked that I was taking the same risk as the pawn shops, and did not suggest that I had done anything wrong. He did think I paid more than a pawn shop would have.
> 
> I am rather comfortable working with the KCPD. In fact, we do all their tree trimming, so we are pretty well known. I even do the tree trimming at the building the DOT squad works out of, and I hate those guys. We only show up there when they aren't working.



Way to rationalize a bad decision. If this world had more ethical people, scumbags like this would have no way to unload stolen goods. Justify it all you want, but buying stolen items keeps these crooks in buisness. 
We had a 2 week old 460 stolen from us a few months back. My wish is that it cuts the next guy who uses it leg off. I reccomend you wear chaps when you run "your new saw". Work harder and buy a honest saw next time.


----------



## pdqdl (Jun 16, 2011)

mr. holden wood said:


> ... If this world had more ethical people, scumbags like this would have no way to unload stolen goods. Justify it all you want, but buying stolen items keeps these crooks in buisness.
> ...



True, but in the real world that we all live in, that is just wishful thinking. I have taken ACTION to catch them.

If the cops will prosecute, I have everything they need except video of them stealing the saws. My contention is that the only way these guys would get caught is if I bought the saw. The cops in the other city already said they would do nothing.

I don't think anything will be done in my town, either, except possibly recover the saw at my expense. Maybe...prosecute the guys that sold it to me for "receiving stolen goods", but I have no control over that apart from my documentation. In this town, if you sell something stolen, you get charged with "receiving" it. Go figure. 

Some folks will argue that "not buying" discourages the thieves. Then they part company, having had an opportunity to do more. I believe that catching them is a better way to discourage thievery, but it also comes with a much greater risk. Right now I am in "risk phase".


----------



## mr. holden wood (Jun 16, 2011)

flushcut said:


> Sticky indeed. You tried to get the police involved and got nothing but with your calls you have a record of doing the right thing. By taking the guy in the bank there is now a picture of the douche. So if in fact the saw is hot there is a face to put with the crime.


 
Btw who gives a chit about the legal aspect. Just do what ever is easy right. Bang a marines wife while he is on deployment, kick a dudes azz in a wheel chair, scare a old lady into removing a healthy tree on S.S, etc.. Why people are so caught up on the legal aspect of everything is beyond me. No one has any morals or self respect these days. You bought a stolen saw and there is no way to jutify that choice.


----------



## pdqdl (Jun 16, 2011)

I understand why you are pissed, having recently lost almost the same saw. Why don't you tell us what you would have done in my place? 

BTW: it is only believed to be stolen. Until the cops match the serial number to a stolen saw, it's all speculation.


----------



## indiansprings (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm glad there are people out there that have the integrity to do the right thing. You demonstrated high moral character in my opinion.
You took the right steps in involving law enforcement. You didn't enable thieves as one poster suggested. More than likely you efforts will put a couple of scumbags in the slammer. Hopefully the owner or his insurance will gladly re-pay your cash outlay, as it is a fraction of the cost of a new 460. Rep sent, I wish society had more people like you!


----------



## pdqdl (Jun 16, 2011)

I kind of expected to get beat up on this one, as well as respected by some for taking the risk. I know a lot of guys are really flame-hardened about stolen saws, and I might yet profit at somebody else's expense.

Myself, I have recovered stolen saws on two different occasions from pawn shops...sort of. The cops gave me the saw one time, and told me I had to buy it from the pawn shop on a different occasion. On that occasion, I did get to prosecute the employee thief that took the saw, so I felt ok about it in the end. He was forced to pay me back for the loss. I guess it's ok if the pawn shop made money on it.


----------



## Stihl Rules (Jun 16, 2011)

mr. holden wood said:


> Btw who gives a chit about the legal aspect. Just do what ever is easy right. Bang a marines wife while he is on deployment, kick a dudes azz in a wheel chair, scare a old lady into removing a healthy tree on S.S, etc.. Why people are so caught up on the legal aspect of everything is beyond me. No one has any morals or self respect these days. You bought a stolen saw and there is no way to jutify that choice.



Man, you really need to read what the guy wrote he is not bragging that he bought the saw. The way I interpret it he is trying to get the saw to its rightful owner, I think your just pizzed because you don't know if someone is doing the same for you. If I was the owner I would be more than happy to reimburse this man his money it beats buying a new one and to get a chance to see the faces of the people who had the saw, "Priceless "in my book. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mr. holden wood (Jun 16, 2011)

Stihl Rules said:


> Man, you really need to read what the guy wrote he is not bragging that he bought the saw. The way I interpret it he is trying to get the saw to its rightful owner, I think your just pizzed because you don't know if someone is doing the same for you. If I was the owner I would be more than happy to reimburse this man his money it beats buying a new one and to get a chance to see the faces of the people who had the saw, "Priceless "in my book. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
I read it and anyone thinking he is a hero is clueless. He bought a newer 460 for 250, it is obvious that is a stolen saw. You are only as good as the company you keep. I will not even waste my breath with thieves and stolen tree equipment. 
I question his motives, he bought a saw hoping to save a few bucks thats it.


----------



## zopi (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh jeez, you guys relax...the only indication that the saw MAY be stolen is the offhand guesstimate of the dealer...OP has performed due diligence in running it to ground...waaayyy above and beyond...if the detective who took the report goes to the dealer and pulls the warranty registration from Stihl, and the numbers match our boys saw ok..plus he has done the good deed of DOING THE COPS JOB...practically giving them prosecutorial level evidence...maybe he wins here, maybe not..

Lighten up already...there are enough tight aholes in the government...


----------



## Johny Utah (Jun 16, 2011)

mr. holden wood said:


> Btw who gives a chit about the legal aspect. Just do what ever is easy right. Bang a marines wife while he is on deployment, kick a dudes azz in a wheel chair, scare a old lady into removing a healthy tree on S.S, etc.. Why people are so caught up on the legal aspect of everything is beyond me. No one has any morals or self respect these days. You bought a stolen saw and there is no way to jutify that choice.


 
That's a little harsh. Technically by law he did buy a stolen saw possible (not proven yet) but he is willing to give the saw up if it is proven to have been stolen. He has more then enough documentation and evidence to prove he did not intentionally buy a stolen item if it is proven to be stolen. If he was really going to buy stolen stuff do you really think a rational person would do that and then post about it knowing there are cops who are members here and god knows who else could be lurking these forums for stolen equipment to reposes. He has good intentions in my opinion. My .02


----------



## pdqdl (Jun 16, 2011)

zopi said:


> Oh jeez, you guys relax...the only indication that the saw MAY be stolen is the offhand guesstimate of the dealer...


 

Thanks for the support! I think there is a little more evidence than an offhand guesstimate by the dealer, however. I have no doubt that somebody is really pissed about the saw that ain't there no more. 

1. There is a very specific variety of bar on this saw, and it ain't common. It matches the dealers description, which I did not mention except for the length.
2. The crook immediately (but reluctantly) took a $200 drop in price when I told him it was a stolen saw. That was in direct contradiction to the wild story he told me about the saws origin. _That is almost a confession, isn't it?_





_I'm still waiting for someone to volunteer what they would have done..._


----------



## Johny Utah (Jun 16, 2011)

pdqdl said:


> Thanks for the support! I think there is a little more evidence than an offhand guesstimate by the dealer, however. I have no doubt that somebody is really pissed about the saw that ain't there no more.
> 
> 1. There is a very specific variety of bar on this saw, and it ain't common. It matches the dealers description, which I did not mention except for the length.
> 2. The crook immediately (but reluctantly) took a $200 drop in price when I told him it was a stolen saw. That was in direct contradiction to the wild story he told me about the saws origin. _That is almost a confession, isn't it?_
> ...


 
I would have just got it and not said nothen to nobody about the origin of it, strip it for a parts saw. This is the same situation as finding a 1000 dollar bill in the middle of no where. Your damned if you do and your damned if you don't.


----------



## imagineero (Jun 17, 2011)

I think you did the right thing. I've caught out thieves on a few occasions with motorbikes, and B&E of my tool trailer and my residence. 4 times over my whole life, and been robbed 2 other times when I didnt catch them. I've made citizens arrests, and called the cops each time. It's a sort of stupid move because it puts you at risk, but cops sure do come fast when you make that call. You need strong evidence though, which you didnt have. I think you made the right choice, and very graciously put yourself in a fairly high financial risk position with only little chance of benefit.

If it was my saw you recovered, I'd give you the money back and shout you a carton, then sit down and drink it with you when we had the thieves successfully arrested ;-)

Well done!

Shaun


----------



## dingeryote (Jun 17, 2011)

PDQL,

Ya jumped through hoops to do the right thing.
Good on ya!!

Hopefully it will come out clean.

All the same, ya might want to consider zapping the thread.
Put yourself in a polyester defense lawyers suit, and google.


Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jun 17, 2011)

You made every effort to take care of things, good on you. I too, despise thieves, if it was my saw, I would gladly reimburse you and buy you and your crew lunch!

Mrs Holden MY Wood always has something to say, as she walks on water.


----------



## Rftreeman (Jun 17, 2011)

so now all you need to do is place ads on C/L and or the news paper stating that you have recovered a stolen saw and offer it back to the person that can prove that it is theirs otherwise all you've done is cover your butt for buying a stolen saw by claiming that you bought it to return it to the owner.....

as for what i would have done, I most likely wouldn't have bought it at all and just turned over any info to the police....


----------



## pdqdl (Jun 17, 2011)

Rftreeman said:


> so now all you need to do is place ads on C/L and or the news paper stating that you have recovered a stolen saw and offer it back to the person that can prove that it is theirs otherwise all you've done is cover your butt for buying a stolen saw by claiming that you bought it to return it to the owner.....
> 
> as for what i would have done, I most likely wouldn't have bought it at all and just turned over any info to the police....


 
That would be one way of looking at it. I am certainly balancing the risk of loosing $250 against the possible gain of a great deal on a really nice saw.

Except that isn't my claim. I was motivated to buy it because I wanted a good deal on a saw, and then I discovered that it was almost certainly stolen. I boldly confronted the seller, struck the price down to a "certainly hot" price, and then I did my damnedest to catch them for prosecution.

Failing at that enterprise, I did what I thought was my best to recover the situation. Having negotiated a price for the saw, I either had to put up the money, or watch the thieves walk away with it.

Many would have kept the deal and kept the saw, reporting nothing. This would be a complete lack of moral integrity.

Some would have taken the smooth, easy, high ground and sent them packing. That will give you a sense of being honorable, but does nothing to stop thieving, and it certainly doesn't help catch them. It is the easy way out. No risk, no corruption of morals, no satisfaction for correcting a wrong. As a confession on my part, no chance of coming up with a good saw, either.

I chose the very rocky middle ground. I paid hard cash for the saw, reported it to the proper authority at risk of my loss, and I am at much further risk of involving myself with prosecution of the bad guys and potential retaliation.

I will certainly confess that I was tempted by the value of the saw. Quite frankly, I don't care about the engine, since I have lots of other saws bigger than that. I was genuinely interested in the 36" bar, since I have a 660 without one, and I recently attempted to buy a 36" bar for it. And I also probably have a mild case of CAD, also.

BTW: isn't a 36" bar a little big for a MS-460?


----------



## Tree Pig (Jun 17, 2011)

mr. holden wood said:


> I read it and anyone thinking he is a hero is clueless. He bought a newer 460 for 250, it is obvious that is a stolen saw. You are only as good as the company you keep. I will not even waste my breath with thieves and stolen tree equipment.
> I question his motives, he bought a saw hoping to save a few bucks thats it.


 
I disagree, I am not saying he is a hero, but I think what he did is the best way to handle the situation. The stolen saw is going get bought either way. But at least he made and attempt to get the thieves arrested and the saw returned to the owner. He said he called the police and reported the ser# of the saw so there is still a chance the owner will end up with the saw and he did this knowing he could be out $250.


Whats the better answer after he attempted to do the right thing and the cops wouldnt come down? Just let the guys walk off with the saw. The only other thing I would have suggested is calling the local police and have them come and stop the dudes and at least get their info. At least then they would know where to look when they confirm its stolen.


----------



## tree md (Jun 17, 2011)

I prolly would have tried to confiscate the saw and scare them off by threatening to call the cops... And if that didn't work myself and my guys can be pretty persuasive... 

That is if I was fairly certain the saw was stolen.

I can't stand a thief. I have had so much #### stolen that it burns me up to think about it. That's why I would have no problem taking the saw from the thieves and try to get it back to the rightful owner.


----------



## banshee67 (Jun 17, 2011)

you acknowledged the saw was stolen, and bought it anyway..
isnt that already a crime ?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jun 17, 2011)

This is for the OP of this thread , buying stolen saws makes ya a little scummy no matter how many cops ya called and reports ya filed its just wrong to take from another man who no matter how rich he may be did some sort of work to purchase that saw , I was robbed by a scumbag for more than 5k of equipment and it sucks ,AND YOU SUCK FOR SUPPORTING SUCH BEHAVIOR bottom line ...... I hope this thread is closed and your banned .....


----------



## Rftreeman (Jun 17, 2011)

pdqdl said:


> That would be one way of looking at it. I am certainly balancing the risk of loosing $250 against the possible gain of a great deal on a really nice saw.
> 
> *Except that isn't my claim.* I was motivated to buy it because I wanted a good deal on a saw, and then I discovered that it was almost certainly stolen. I boldly confronted the seller, struck the price down to a "certainly hot" price, and then I did my damnedest to catch them for prosecution.
> 
> ...


I should have said it would look like you are covering your butt, I think you had the best intentions but you still enabled them by buying the saw...they still made money just not as much, if people would stop buying from Joe Blow off the street and only buy stuff from dealers and such and not give the crooks a place to sell then why would they steal other than to have possession of the item...


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 17, 2011)

Too bad you couldn't pay them in counterfeit money.
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jun 17, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> Too bad you couldn't pay them in counterfeit money.
> Jeff


 
I would have taken that saw and through it right in the windshield of there crackhead mobile than danced on there neck for a few minutes, and NOT called the cops or anything else besides you think there gonna say that they got the #### beat out them trying to sell a stolen saw to a fat guy .... Probably not


----------



## pdqdl (Jun 17, 2011)

banshee67 said:


> you acknowledged the saw was stolen, and bought it anyway..
> isnt that already a crime ?


 
Actually...No.

It is a crime to intentionally buy, sell, or trade in stolen property. It is assumed by law enforcement that you are guilty of the crime of receiving stolen property if you are in possession of anything stolen and do not cooperate with law enforcement to find the guilty party that allowed it to be in your possession. "Intent" is the significant factor in the criminality of buying anything.

The thieves that steal things but are only caught with the goods are only charged with "receiving", because their participation in the actual theft may not be provable. They might even allege that someone sold it to them, but unless they can give law enforcement proof of some sort that they are telling the truth, they get charged. I know, because I have put people in jail who were caught with stuff that was stolen from me.

Pawn shops are notorious places for stolen goods to be liquidated; yet they don't get charged with "receiving", either. Why, you may ask? Because they are also the greatest source for recovery of stolen material. They do exactly what I did: they id the seller, and they report to the authorities what they have acquired.
Then it falls to the police to implement the law.

Those that hold my actions in disdain...that's ok. I don't mind. Just run the rest of your lives with the same moral commitment to integrity, and I will be one of your admirers.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jun 17, 2011)

SCUMMY BOTTOM LINE :angry2:


pdqdl said:


> Actually...No.
> 
> It is a crime to intentionally buy, sell, or trade in stolen property. It is assumed by law enforcement that you are guilty of the crime of receiving stolen property if you are in possession of anything stolen and do not cooperate with law enforcement to find the guilty party that allowed it to be in your possession. "Intent" is the significant factor in the criminality of buying anything.
> 
> ...


----------



## pdqdl (Jun 17, 2011)

I posted this thread so that I could sound out the ethical opinions of my peers. To that extent, you are actually being helpful. 

Thanks for your input.


----------



## husabud (Jun 17, 2011)

What a circular thread. I have been ripped off too many times to mention and would be happy to see my #### back! 
Half the guys here have nothing but bad attitudes and worse opinions! For that matter opinions are like arseholes, everyone has one and they all stink.
I think you attempted to do the right thing. I would have done the same and handed the saw over to the PD. If it comes back around it is yours, if not hope to get your $ back.


----------



## easy-lift guy (Jun 19, 2011)

*stolen chainsaw*

without seeming a little redundant, your intentions were honorable but purchasing what you believed to be stolen property from thieves
means that the score just went from 0 to 0 to bad guys 1 good guys 0. The detective handling this case was not available or could not get to it until next week?, did you have a number for the detective to contact directly? I would have had someone else on duty to talk to or the chief. If you could not get anywhere with the KCPD I would have contacted the State Police. Maybe time was not on your side, something about a serial number not being available for proper ID? you contacted the dealer and he ID the saw from another tree company theft of late? I would have gathered as much information about this matter and forwarded the information to the police. I also would have to walk away from the perps sooner or later they would have been caught.
elg


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jun 19, 2011)

mr. holden wood said:


> Btw who gives a chit about the legal aspect. Just do what ever is easy right. Bang a marines wife while he is on deployment, kick a dudes azz in a wheel chair, scare a old lady into removing a healthy tree on S.S, etc.. Why people are so caught up on the legal aspect of everything is beyond me. No one has any morals or self respect these days. You bought a stolen saw and there is no way to jutify that choice.


 
My take is that the next guy would not give a rat's tail. In his case he has done all due diligence, plus a bunch more. If it is stolen, then the cops have some very good leads; once they see his picture they will probably know who he is.


----------



## FanOFatherNash (Jun 19, 2011)

pdqdl said:


> and he did not have the serial number of the missing chainsaw


 
Enjoy your new saw !


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Jun 19, 2011)

I don't understand why you guys are banging on the OP. He has already called the cops and if the saw is stolen it will get back to the previous owner. The OP may or may not lose his money in the deal depending on how generous the previous owner is. ( if the saw is really stolen.)
As for him supporting crime by buying the saw. If it turns out to be stolen, and the cops care enough to put in a little effort, then they should be able catch the bad guys with the evidence provided by the OP.
I think the truth is most of you would have bought the saw and called it a good deal. Too many others would have walked away saying you didn't want to get involved. Either one of those choices help the crooks, but few of you seem to understand that little fact. It takes a real pair to do what the OP did. 
I also noted that nobody came up with a better way to try getting the saw away from the crooks and back to the rightful owner if it turns out to be stolen.
If you want to come down on someone here try #####ing about the law enforcement folks that passed the buck because one of them was gone.
Rick


----------



## xdmp22 (Jun 19, 2011)

I think you did the best thing you could given the situation, you kept records, paid a low price, so whether you get to keep it or give it back, the 250, shouldn't be to much to ask of the origional owner.

Good luck with your endeavors.......


----------



## wampum (Jun 20, 2011)

Back in the late 70's I had a guy come in and offer me a truck load of brand new in the boxes Homeys,for $50.00 each. Naturally I thought they were stolen and declined.
Unfortunately I was not thinking and failed to get the plate #,but did get a good look at the truck and driver.I did notify the police but I do not think anything came of it. 
Later the same year a different guy comes in with over 300 brand new Plumb axes,for $2.50 each.I told him I was interested but I would have to go to the bank and would pay him the next day.He said he had bought them at a warehouse auction,he claimed he had sold most of them and wanted to get rid of the ones he had left.I figured they were stolen. So when he left I called the State Police. I explained the situation to him and the fact that I thought the axes were stolen.The Trooper told me he would check and get back to me.Later that day the Trooper called back and told me he could not find any reports of these axes being stolen. He told me as far as the State Police were concerned it was okay to buy them.
I bought them and gave one away with each saw purchase,as a promotional.I also sold them at a discounted rate from the retail price.As far as I know they were not stolen.I never had trouble with them and never saw the guy again. Today 30 some years later,there could be more of an electronic trail on them with bar codes and so on.


----------



## pdqdl (Jun 22, 2011)

*The cops are coming to my shop in the morning!*

I got a call from two detectives today. One thought that I might have some helpful info on a violent crime in our area, and another was looking for details on the saw discussed in this thread.

Apparently, they don't have the serial number on the chainsaw that was reported stolen. They do have an employee name that was suspect in the theft. I gave them my chainsaw sellers name.

*WE HAVE A MATCH !!!*


BTW: The detective that called me was very friendly, and recalled me from another occasion when she attempted to recover a stolen welder for me. It turned out to be the wrong serial number, but she remembered me favorably.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 22, 2011)

Why are you yelling?! 
Jeff :msp_wink:


----------



## tree md (Jun 22, 2011)

Hopefully they will make him pay restitution to you and no one will be out any money... Love to hear of a saw thief getting busted. It usually doesn't end that way.


----------



## pdqdl (Jun 22, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> Why are you yelling?!
> Jeff :msp_wink:


 
'cause it's exciting!

It could be fun, too. Might work out otherwise, though. Either way, finding the thief apparently won't be a problem.


----------



## dingeryote (Jun 22, 2011)

pdqdl said:


> I got a call from two detectives today. One thought that I might have some helpful info on a violent crime in our area, and another was looking for details on the saw discussed in this thread.
> 
> Apparently, they don't have the serial number on the chainsaw that was reported stolen. They do have an employee name that was suspect in the theft. I gave them my chainsaw sellers name.
> 
> ...


 

Well, it woulda been better if the saw had come out clean, but a thief getting locked down is darn near as good!!!!
Good to hear it!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## flushcut (Jun 23, 2011)

Big ups to a happy ending.


----------



## pdqdl (Jun 23, 2011)

Progress report: Detectives are confidant that they have the stolen saw. They took it into custody. We had it all cleaned up so that they didn't get their hands dirty.

I wanted to make sure that they prosecuted, so just for now, they are holding the saw until prosecution. I told them to go ahead and give the victim my name and contact information, and encourage them to come by my shop to see the video.

I will be squeezing them to pay me back the $250 I invested in getting their saw back. We'll see how it turns out.

Post-script: One of my guys was trying to get the phone number of one of the female detectives! I don't think she was too interested.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jun 24, 2011)

pdqdl said:


> Progress report: Detectives are confidant that they have the stolen saw. They took it into custody. We had it all cleaned up so that they didn't get their hands dirty.
> 
> I wanted to make sure that they prosecuted, so just for now, they are holding the saw until prosecution. I told them to go ahead and give the victim my name and contact information, and encourage them to come by my shop to see the video.
> 
> ...


 
Yea I figured that you'd be wanting that 250.00 back , no good deed goes unpunished ... Do the right thing ans shake it off as helping fellow man besides you should feel lucky that your not in trouble


----------



## thepheniox (Jun 24, 2011)

Yea I thought the same. I wouldn't be happy paying full price for a saw then paying another 250 to get back my property. Expecting the money back might not really show good intentions.


----------



## Natewood (Jun 24, 2011)

it still is better to pay full price and 250 for being recover that you can get back through prosecution than paying full price twice..
I got robbed over the winter for 11k ok stighl products. I would have loved to be able to buy the back even if it cost me 4k


----------



## thepheniox (Jun 24, 2011)

One reason to insure your belongings. My friend got cleaned out of all his saws. By the time they found them all the insurance had already replaced them all.


----------



## Ghillie (Jun 24, 2011)

I would have tried to do the same PDQDL. Good on you.


----------



## treemandan (Jun 25, 2011)

mr. holden wood said:


> I read it and anyone thinking he is a hero is clueless. He bought a newer 460 for 250, it is obvious that is a stolen saw. You are only as good as the company you keep. I will not even waste my breath with thieves and stolen tree equipment.
> I question his motives, he bought a saw hoping to save a few bucks thats it.


 
Yeah I'll say. When people walk into my shop trying to sell stuff the conversation is short and very one sided, I say " get out" and pick up a motivational pry bar. Man Pd, you got yer nose open all over this. Hey, they are gonna come back and steal that saw from you now... and the cops still wouldn't be able to do anything about.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 25, 2011)

I never buy second hand saws no matter what the deal is.
Jeff :msp_smile:


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Jul 1, 2011)

What is the latest info in this ?


----------



## pdqdl (Jul 1, 2011)

It's been real quiet since the cops came to my office and got the saw. I suppose they are planning to arrest the bad guys, but I don't know.

I've been too busy trying to scratch out a living to bother with this too much. So far, I think it will turn out well in the end.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 1, 2011)

Dude! Have you not thought of all of us waiting to hear what happened!! 
So, go to the cop's and come back and update us!
Jeff :msp_ohmy:


----------



## pdqdl (Jul 5, 2011)

Been too busy. 

We had some storm damage, and too many employees quitting/not coming to work.


----------



## 8433jeff (Jul 5, 2011)

I just want to know how it ends up. A low life stole a saw from me before last Thanksgiving, a 1949 Disston DO-100. Straddle scratcher chain. Guess he wanted to start a tree service. Hes in the big house now, hopefully getting rehabilitated; failing that, like the last time he was there, I hope he's Bubba's b##ch. Restitution has been ordered, if it comes it will be beer money.


----------



## pdqdl (Jul 5, 2011)

Don't worry, guys. Just stay subscribed, and I will continue the saga.

I have some points to make, and some axes to grind in this thread, so I won't drop out and leave you hanging. The police dept? ...They might leave us all hanging. They have a tendency to be rather close-lipped.


----------



## Taxmantoo (Jul 5, 2011)

pdqdl said:


> Don't worry, guys. Just stay subscribed, and I will continue the saga.
> 
> I have some points to make, and some axes to grind in this thread, so I won't drop out and leave you hanging. The police dept? ...They might leave us all hanging. They have a tendency to be rather close-lipped.



Sounds like the cops got all they needed from you, and gave you all they're going to give you. 

Does the dealer know anything more? 
BTW, why can't the dealer ID the serial number, don't they have sales/warranty records on all that they sold?


----------



## pdqdl (Jul 6, 2011)

Erkl Holder said:


> Sounds like the cops got all they needed from you, and gave you all they're going to give you.
> 
> Does the dealer know anything more?
> BTW, why can't the dealer ID the serial number, don't they have sales/warranty records on all that they sold?


 
That occurred to me, but I don't think so. They like to convict criminals, and I am the necessary link for that to happen. According to the detectives, the guy that lost the saws initially got taken for thousands of dollars; way more than just one little saw. The guy that sold it to me was who was suspected, but they lacked enough evidence. 

That's where I expect to come in.


Regarding the dealer: I don't know about the serial number. He's been doing this for at least 30 years, and his shop is getting a little run down. Maybe he is getting sloppy with his record keeping. _I was wondering about that myself._


----------



## Grateful11 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey could someone locate my stolen 371XP with a 24" bar and my 55? It's been a long time but one could hope. I long for the days when I could handle a saw like that 371XP, man what a saw.


----------



## pdqdl (Aug 2, 2011)

*An update on the criminal investigation*

I contacted the detective that is pursuing the prosecution on the stolen chainsaw case. Here is what she told me today: 

_"The owner of the chain saw never responded to contact me. If he doesn’t contact me within the next week, I’ll release it back to you.



Thanks for your help!!



Detective Xxxxxx Xxxxxxxx

Metro Property Crimes Section"

_

Soooo...it looks like I may end up with the saw and the thieves may go un-prosecuted, despite the fact that I did everything possible to make it happen. My guess is that the owner doesn't want to prosecute, and probably got paid off by the insurance co. 

I suppose that it might even be part of an insurance scam that shouldn't have ever been recovered.


----------



## 8433jeff (Aug 2, 2011)

pdqdl said:


> I contacted the detective that is pursuing the prosecution on the stolen chainsaw case. Here is what she told me today:
> 
> _"The owner of the chain saw never responded to contact me. If he doesn’t contact me within the next week, I’ll release it back to you.
> 
> ...


 
Easy now. I think what you've done so far is admirable. Inferring the original owner is in on it is no different than someone saying you are supporting the behavior of the thieves. We don't know that, and if they did get paid by the insurance co., then they paid the premium for that coverage. Why they don't want to trouble with prosecution is more of an indictment of the courts and jails, not the original owner, also known as the victim.


----------



## pdqdl (Aug 2, 2011)

'Twasn't an accusation, only a supposition.

I'll damn sure guarantee that if I thought than an employee that stole thousands of $$$ worth of saws (as I was told by the cop), could be prosecuted with new evidence, then I would get down to the police dept come hell or high water. NOTHING would stop me from getting down to the PD.

Furthermore, all the guy has to do is come down and claim it, and they will hand it to him. Maybe he is just one of those guys that doesn't like cops. _Plenty of those in this business._


----------



## TrailChaser (Aug 15, 2011)

Do you have an update yet? 

I'm betting you got the saw back from the police by now.

I can't believe the guy never went and got the saw or came to see your video... Can we see the video? lol


----------



## pdqdl (Aug 15, 2011)

I called the detective a short while ago, thanks for the reminder. _I should have known that they wouldn't call me to come get it._

She is checking with her supervisor, but it is probably going to be released to me today or tomorrow. I'll post pics when it is all over with.


----------



## pdqdl (Aug 17, 2011)

*The saw is now legally mine.*

The police have released the saw back to me. The (presumed) rightful owner never came to claim it. I think that means that it is legally mine, although I suppose he could still come to my shop and ask for it. That, of course, will cost him my investment in recovering it. I don't think anybody can get the saw from me now unless the case goes to prosecution.

At this point, I must wait for the saw to be transported from a warehouse to another facility, after which I just come pick it up.

I'll post some pics when I get it back into my custody.


----------



## atrak99 (Aug 23, 2011)

mr. holden wood said:


> I read it and anyone thinking he is a hero is clueless. He bought a newer 460 for 250, it is obvious that is a stolen saw. You are only as good as the company you keep. I will not even waste my breath with thieves and stolen tree equipment.
> I question his motives, he bought a saw hoping to save a few bucks thats it.


 
I applaud his actions. Quit wrecking it.


----------



## loveroftrees (Aug 23, 2011)

Good job... Good things happen to good people. You went out of your way to make it right and now you are rewarded....


----------



## pdqdl (Aug 23, 2011)

Here is the cause of all these problems:


----------



## ripplerider (Aug 24, 2011)

Thought I'd had a saw stolen last week. We'd been clearing some underbrush down in my Dads back pasture, had 3 saws and a brushcutter in the back of the pickup. Took my son to a small foodstore to meet my niece who took him to church. I impulsively decided to run inside and buy a jug of tea. Usually would have parked in sight of the door but this time I parked out of sight-line as I originally was just going to drop him off. Came out, a van full of spanish guys were parked next to me with several out milling around. Looked in back of the truck, only had 2 saws in there. They were looking at me funny andI wrote down their tag # as they drove off. I had transferred the saws from another truck to mine earlier and I didnt remember grabbing the 26, yet I knew we'd had it earlier. Didnt want to appear prejudiced by accusing them of stealing so I let them drive of , then flew down to Dads to look for saw at jobsite (very secluded area.) No saw. Called the police, made a report. Mom and Dad were in church so couldnt ask them about it. Next morning went to their place early to pick up chipper truck, Dad tells me he'd put 26 in shed. Called and cancelled police report. Felt like an utter fool.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Aug 24, 2011)

Lat week a dude pulls in my driveway, asking for me, tells me he is a member of my sons church, just moved from Texas, had 2 Echo CS 400's brand new still in case. Wants to sell them. I wasn't interested at first, but he kept dropping the price. So I bought them. Then I thought of this thread.....OH MAN! Did I just by stolen stuff, I dont think so..............I better check. Nope! He is legit, just another broke landscaper that went crazy with the credit card. He was hurting real bad and was asking around at the church if any body was interested, they all know me from my son, so everyone told him to find me. Of course he wanted a job aswell, at 5'6" and 275-300lbs, I dont think so! Got both saws for 150. Not sure what to do with them, maybe a gift to someone?
Oh well, I put some food on the table for a needy family. At his size, I hope the kids got to eat!


----------



## pdqdl (Aug 24, 2011)

Good for you sgrbeans. Echos are good saws; let a groundie ruin those instead of one of your better saws. Put it on e-bay, and make some money.


I can't tell you how many times my decisions have been influenced by what I read here at AS.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 24, 2011)

Could be 'karma', Scott, :msp_smile:
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans (Aug 25, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> Could be 'karma', Scott, :msp_smile:
> Jeff


 
I would be good with that!
They do look cool just sitting on a shelf in the geeerage. Makes me feel like a mogul!


----------



## DangerTree (Sep 1, 2011)

Guys I can go one better than this. I bought a BRAND NEW HT131 Pole saw from an apparently reputable dealer whose name I will refrain from using as I haven't finished with them yet. 4 months of use and the chain stops spinning engine still running ? What happened there I said. I take it to another dealer, with whom I use quite often , it turns out the Stihl reps are there during the dismantle. The rep say's Hey what's this HT75 pole doing in this HT 131 saw? They asked me if I had done any work on the saw. Work on the saw who me? No that's why it's here I get you to work on saw. It appears that somebody as.holes put a 5 year old pole in my new saw! Now I'm pissed I make some inquiries it seems the as.holes registered the warranty in Jan. and I bought it in Mar. Does not take more than a couple brain cells to figure this out I said to myself. I am definitely not done with this one. Savoy equipment sucks oh did I say that. My bad.


----------



## pdqdl (Sep 14, 2011)

I got to use the MS-460 Magnum today. It's a nice saw, and pulls the 36" bar better than I thought it would. The bucking spikes are too puny for my preference. It's not as fast cutting as my bigger saws, but a heck of a lot lighter. 

I'm going to give it a 28" bar, and let one of my 066's have a bar. _Really, I was as interested in getting the 36" bar as I was the 460, 'cause I already have plenty of saws._


----------



## Brutis (Sep 17, 2011)

Seems to be an awful lot of writing, you're in the wrong business! You ever thought about writing a book?


----------



## pdqdl (Sep 17, 2011)

I type real fast for a guy with only 8 fingers. _No thumb or first finger on my right hand. I got careless once..._

I don't look at the keyboard, and I just let it rip. If you asked me to tell you where a particular key is, I would have to stop and think.

It helps if you think in words & sentences, not in letters.


----------



## Bermie (Sep 18, 2011)

pdqdl said:


> I type real fast for a guy with only 8 fingers. _No thumb or first finger on my right hand. I got careless once..._


_

Ok, I'm going to ask...what happened?_


----------



## Brutis (Sep 18, 2011)

pdqdl said:


> I type real fast for a guy with only 8 fingers. _No thumb or first finger on my right hand. I got careless once..._
> 
> I don't look at the keyboard, and I just let it rip. If you asked me to tell you where a particular key is, I would have to stop and think.
> 
> It helps if you think in words & sentences, not in letters.


 
I want to be a writer too...


----------



## pdqdl (Sep 18, 2011)

Bermie said:


> Ok, I'm going to ask...what happened?


 
I put my hand where it didn't belong. A wood planer got the tip of my thumb, and didn't stop munching on my hand until it's mouth was too full to get any more. At the time, I was planing down some milled lumber to make a sandbox for my children. _It took too long and cost me way more than I anticipated, but turned out real well._

More details: 

http://www.arboristsite.com/commercial-tree-care-climbing/101372.htm#post1583502


----------



## Wow (Sep 20, 2019)

ripplerider said:


> Thought I'd had a saw stolen last week. We'd been clearing some underbrush down in my Dads back pasture, had 3 saws and a brushcutter in the back of the pickup. Took my son to a small foodstore to meet my niece who took him to church. I impulsively decided to run inside and buy a jug of tea. Usually would have parked in sight of the door but this time I parked out of sight-line as I originally was just going to drop him off. Came out, a van full of spanish guys were parked next to me with several out milling around. Looked in back of the truck, only had 2 saws in there. They were looking at me funny andI wrote down their tag # as they drove off. I had transferred the saws from another truck to mine earlier and I didnt remember grabbing the 26, yet I knew we'd had it earlier. Didnt want to appear prejudiced by accusing them of stealing so I let them drive of , then flew down to Dads to look for saw at jobsite (very secluded area.) No saw. Called the police, made a report. Mom and Dad were in church so couldnt ask them about it. Next morning went to their place early to pick up chipper truck, Dad tells me he'd put 26 in shed. Called and cancelled police report. Felt like an utter fool.


Years ago I met a deaf man. I decided to learn American Sign Language. Met a smart lady we studied together. Married had 3 daughters. All of us spoke Sign. My children spoke good sign before saying one word. Turns out that helped their IQ. Baby girl 29 working on her PHD. Oldest a Nurse, Middle one teaches English and speaks Spanish as well as Sign. Daddy (Me ) not to be outdone started learning Spanish a few years ago. With these immigrants it's good to be able to communicate. Had I been in your shoes I'd have chatted with them, maybe ask a few questions and see if I could see in the trunk. All they could say is no. But asking without accusing takes talent. Something I'm pretty good at. Good day.


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 20, 2019)

Wow said:


> Years ago I met a deaf man. I decided to learn American Sign Language. Met a smart lady we studied together. Married had 3 daughters. All of us spoke Sign. My children spoke good sign before saying one word. Turns out that helped their IQ. Baby girl 29 working on her PHD. Oldest a Nurse, Middle one teaches English and speaks Spanish as well as Sign. Daddy (Me ) not to be outdone started learning Spanish a few years ago. With these immigrants it's good to be able to communicate. Had I been in your shoes I'd have chatted with them, maybe ask a few questions and see if I could see in the trunk. All they could say is no. But asking without accusing takes talent. Something I'm pretty good at. Good day.


Risen from the dead!


----------



## CR888 (Sep 20, 2019)

Eight years after the fact, the only sign language I can offer is a face palm.


----------



## Wow (Sep 20, 2019)

CR888 said:


> Eight years after the fact, the only sign language I can offer is a face palm.


I was driving through Huston TX and came upon a car crash. Everyone in one vechicle was deaf. I quickly began to sign and helped the deaf people. When the cops arrived I interpreted. Ended up riding in the ambulance and interpereted at the Hospital. I accepted no money. It gives me joy helping others. Recently in Walmart I saw a guy that looked as if he was confused. Turns out he needed over the counter medicine. He spoke no English and read no English. By speaking Spanish I was able to help him. I came up hard and dirt poor. My family taught me to help others. I've cut trees for low prices and some for free. I give away several hundred dollars of firewood every year. I'm a hard working man that has been blessed. I like helping people. Can't help em if you can't communicate. Not everyone feels like that and it's OK. 
Good or bad its just my personal choice not judging others.


----------

